# Honing Guide



## Ken90712

I bought this a month ago and love it. A buddy here at work had a cpl different ones and had this one as well so I got to try it. Hard to go wrong wth Lee valley Veritas tools. Congrats on you purchase.


----------



## devann

I need to see about getting one of these. Good job with the review, thank you for the post.


----------



## bugsiegel

I find the Lee site search feature not so helpful.
Can't find this item anywhere.


----------



## dbray45

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=33001&cat=1,43072,43078&ap=1

They have to have a problem somewhere - must be their web site


----------



## dustyal

I have an older version, I believe. I just did 4 chisels and Eight plane irons. Yes, Twelve edges in two days using sandpaper on glass. Quite proud of the result. The roller on the guide has a cam that can be turned to change the pitch a few degrees without removing sharpened item from the guide holder. That cam action allows an added 5 degree edge hone if you want. The wider roller wheel is more stable than other similar guide tools. The other part of the tool-reference plate? works well to set your angle and to set that angle in the tool guide holder.

Overall, when you are doing many edges, the tool holder saves where and tear on the fingers.


----------



## Chelios

Got it too and I concur. Veritas is very well made. It is very much a better engineered jig than that other honing guide that doesn't even clamp square. I got the same results but a lot faster and I got rid of my MDF angle set up jig I made.


----------



## wooddon

Had it for couple of years. A accurate tool for a good price.


----------



## paulburch

i purchased this honing guide over 20 years ago and through over use and inexperience the roller got worn out on the inside/to much play .i brought it with me back to lv to see if they had a replacement kit which i was willing to pay for because i liked the tool ,they did have the kit and they were going to install it and give it to me for free after 20 minutes or so they could not find the proper size allen key so i was given a brand new complete jig free .this is not the only time i left lv completely satisfied with there service it is still my favorite toy i mean tool store quality service& hi quality products have brought me back year after year ps this last year i purchased the bevel-up smoother/jack and medium shoulder planes i am 100% satisfied with all of these planes


----------



## reggiek

I have one of these that someone gave me. I don't use them. I have several small wood triangles that I have cut to use as reference angles….I just align to the angles and sharpen by hand. It is how I was taught and I am used to. I suppose the guide would be good for fixing the bevel on bench chisels….

Typical of us WW….someone will find a tool or utility item that works for them, mention it…and then have to hear from all the folks that have made their own version or have some DIY way of doing it.


----------



## joez

how tight will it hold a 2 3/8 blades


----------

